# 10-speed Chainring with a 1/8" chain



## buddha (21 Jan 2011)

I replaced a worn SS chainring with a (spare) 10-speed ring a few days ago. And kept the 1/8" chain as the rear cog is 1/8". Both old and new chainrings measure up to be the same thickness. All working fine etc.

Anyway, I was 'advised' (by another cyclist, whilst at traffic lights) that I could run the risk of the chain coming off the (10-speed) chainring.

Is this BS?
Okay, the tooth profile isn't as high as on a SS chainring. But the shifting 'ramps' aren't as drastic as those on a cassette. And my chain is never slack


----------



## tyred (21 Jan 2011)

If the chain doesn't come off, then there is no problem IMO.


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Jan 2011)

It may be fine as a stop gap, but my personal choice would be to buy and use parts that were made to work with each other.


----------



## Alien8 (21 Jan 2011)

If it's properly tensioned I can't see there being a problem - I've never had one when using a non-SS chainring.


----------



## Zoiders (21 Jan 2011)

It won't come off but what will happen is that the ring will gall.

Instead of wearing away in the normal fashion material will be pushed off to one side at the bottom of the teeth where the chain rollers wear against it.

It keeps doing this until you get a sharp edge sticking out at 90 degrees from the chainring tooth, then it starts to catch the side plates of the chain as you ride, it will keep doing this until you take a needle file and remove the burrs.

I experienced this with 1/8 chain on a 3/32(fixed), a 10 speed ring will see rather more drastic wear, with a worn 1/8 chain on a 10 speed ring you also run the risk of jamming the profiled sharp tooth of the ring between the chain side plate and roller.


----------



## GrasB (21 Jan 2011)

There's a higher likelihood of the chain coming off a chainring for a geared bike as the teeth aren't as tall. Besides that what Zolders said.


----------

